# White chocolate popcorn anyone?



## Glorie (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a great snack at parties or movie night 

1 pkg of white chocolate chips
2 bags of plain microwave popcorn (no butter)
pretzels, fritos and crazin's

Melt white chocolate as directed on the package and pour over the dry ingredients.  Mix (I like to use my hands but you can use a large spoon if you want)

Mmmmmm!


----------



## sattie (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds interesting Glorie!!!  I would be happy with just the white chocolate and popcorn.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 12, 2008)

Next time ...can you post these yummy things BEFORE I go to the store?


----------



## Glorie (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll try to do that lol   But then again, it's cleared up and you can go again before it gets dark


----------



## pdswife (Dec 12, 2008)

lol.. I have a cake in the oven and company coming tonight.  I think I'd better get the house cleaned before Paul's family shows up!  

But.. it's on my list!!


----------



## Glorie (Dec 12, 2008)

Have fun!


----------

